# for DIY Mechanics



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

...............


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Rusty, will that stuff lubricate the RVM belts?

If you're out in the hot sun working on your car all day, it's a good idea to keep a couple cans of dehydrated water in the car....













Edited to add: RVM = rear view mirror


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

rusty baker said:


> ...............


Dad burn it Rusty don't do that to me. I bout fell for this O'Really scam and then remembered I still stick my hand out the window to signal and don't need it. Whew, that was a close one.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

bigjim said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:




me too.


----------



## RoofingTrades (Apr 20, 2014)

Reminds me of my earlier automotive days. Since I left the automotive field and moved into construction we have tarp stretchers, skyjacks and checkered paint.


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Last week I installed a brand new high performance 'O-pipe' on a squad car. Love the way it sounds!


----------

